
Malaysian Whiskey Timah Bags Silver at San Francisco World Spirits Competition - woldemariam
https://www.straitstimes.com/lifestyle/food/malaysian-whiskey-timah-bags-silver-at-san-francisco-world-spirits-competition
======
Normille
Given the aftershave flavoured muck that the Americans try and pass off as
"whiskey", I'm not sure how much of an accolade it is, to be given such an
award there.

